# PLAYERS NEED FOR G04 TEAM - SCHOLARSHIP OPPORTUNITY



## Brian Perreault (Jun 14, 2017)

Just started a new G04 team for Freedom FC and have a lot of talent on it. We practice at Ayala in Chino on Tuesday and Thursday. I want to add a couple more players and I have 1 scholarship to give away. Any girls born in 2004 or 2005 who want to come out and compete for it let me know ASAP at bperreault@freedomfc.org and we'll work out a practice night to come join us. if you don't win the scholarship you might still get an offer to join the team and play for a Nike Premier club so come check us out.


----------

